# Surge not showing, sometimes



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

With the new app it seems to me that the surge maps take longer to show changes, and the map “whites out” longer between updates. Lately I’ve noticed that at times when it “whites out”, it doesn’t come back in, say, 30 seconds with the updated surge map but stays white. In order to see the surge map again I have to do some trick, depending on what works at the time. Sometimes I have to go offline-online, sometimes shut down the app and start it up again, or sometimes have to log out and then back in.

The way I noticed this problem is that I am comparing my surge map screen to other people’s screens.

Has anyone else noticed their surge maps just simply going away like this?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Been doing that here off and on for awhile as well. Also been getting a lot of so called "fake" surges as well. .Receive several pings in a row from area's lit up in red on the map,but no surge multiplier showing on the request. Either serious technical lag time issues or Uber is doing it deliberately. No idea which.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> With the new app it seems to me that the surge maps take longer to show changes, and the map "whites out" longer between updates. Lately I've noticed that at times when it "whites out", it doesn't come back in, say, 30 seconds with the updated surge map but stays white. In order to see the surge map again I have to do some trick, depending on what works at the time. Sometimes I have to go offline-online, sometimes shut down the app and start it up again, or sometimes have to log out and then back in.
> 
> The way I noticed this problem is that I am comparing my surge map screen to other people's screens.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed their surge maps just simply going away like this?


Let me clarify, the real problem with this is that you might not even realize you have a problem.

If you haven't had your eyeballs constantly glued to the screen, you might look at it and say, "hmmm, I guess it's getting to be a slow night, the screen is all white". You might miss out on some great surge opportunities, you might decide to just go home, or stay home if you are monitoring the app from home.

Just a heads up if this is happening to other people and not just me, and you may not even know it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Just one of the lovely new "features" of the new app. It happens every time I go into a cell phone "deadzone". The app doesn't like this in various ways and whoever designed it apparently never considered this as a possibility I imagine. Surge stops updating/showing. The biggest hint is my airport queue will disappear as well typically (though not always), so I know to sign off and restart the app. Annoying but I chalk it up to incompetence rather than anything nefarious... but who knows with this company and the way they squeeze every last nickel from drivers.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Deliberate or a bug needing to be fixed there are period where there is no update. I keep Uber open on a 2nd phone and killing the app and restarting it shows a different screen that is up to date from the one I am logged in on. When I do it on that one it corrects.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Deliberate or a bug needing to be fixed there are period where there is no update. I keep Uber open on a 2nd phone and killing the app and restarting it shows a different screen that is up to date from the one I am logged in on. When I do it on that one it corrects.


Yes, which is quite un-nerving. I've made many bad decisions based on stale map data.


----------

